# Natural anti-fungus??



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Most of us we have some problems with fungus in the emerged try for crypts. Really I had not this problem, I thought always due to the moss in the top of the pot. But in the last soil mixes I am getting problems with a dark fungus.
I know about the Ghazanfar research about the influence of the environment humidity. But I like the look of the leaves when they grow in a high humidity environment, so I discard this option.

In the other hand I read about the orchid grower use some kind of pine nut husk which has some anti-fungal features. Thinking on that I thought I was not using pine needles in my last soil mixes. So I think this needles could be some anti-fungal properties. 
To test it, I crushed some pine needles and I added in the top of the pot for some of my infected cultures. Some weeks after, fungus is there, but it is not growing on the pine needles and is not expanding over the pot. I am not sure if it is a positive result or what...

Any tips, advise or so for get specifically results??


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Most fungus don't do well in acidic conditions or submersion in water.

Pine needles are quite acidic so it makes sense that they stopped fungal growth when added to the cultures. 

I'm not sure what other suggestions I can give. Perhaps periodically submerge the crypts in water for a few hours a day? It would help deter fungus.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Xema;

Sphagnum moss has anti-fungal and anti-biotic properties. I also grow plants from seeds for the garden and I grow carnivorous plants and use it quite a lot as a top dressing to prevent damping off and other high moisture problems. Here in the US we can get "milled sphagnum" which is ground up almost to a powder to add to the surface to prevent these problems.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks for advising Jim, quite appreciate. I must test it, but is difficult to find live sphagnum here.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sphagnum peat moss is anti microbial/fungal because it is extremely acidic. Bacteria doesn't tolerate acidic conditions well, similar to fungus.


----------

